# Solved: Expain Java to me please?



## MaryBeth (Aug 17, 2003)

Can someone explain how java works and how when it is turned off you can be anonymous, and how to turn it off then? lol  
I have tried to find out online but I need a simple explanation please! 
Thanks a lot!  
mb


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

???
There is no simple explanation of Java.

It is an object-oriented programming language. It is cross-platform, meaning that it works the same on Linux, Windows, Mac, etc.


----------



## MaryBeth (Aug 17, 2003)

Ok, but then when you turn it "off" you can browse the internet anonymously? Is that correct? How do you turn it off?


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

There is a LARGE difference between Java and Javascript. If you turn off Javascript, you disable many features in a website. Some features are useful or necessary, but others are malicious. Turning off Javascript disables cookies, which can contain tracking info.


----------



## MaryBeth (Aug 17, 2003)

So then, it is javascript that makes browsing anonymous? Sorry I am still not getting it.


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

Disable Javascript and you will sort of be browsing anonymous. Your IP may still be tracked. If you disable the Javascript, cookies cannot be placed on your system.


----------



## MaryBeth (Aug 17, 2003)

Ok, I think I am getting it now. Now, can you tell me how to disable it? Will that hurt my computer? 
I see you are very intelligent by the way you made an equation out of women! Are you a math teacher Covert? Just curious there!


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

It won't hurt your computer, but it will disable other features of websites. What browser are you using?

And I am not a math teacher


----------



## MaryBeth (Aug 17, 2003)

IE. 
So, is it something I can turn on and off at will without it messing up my computer settings? Then I can browse without being detected? Then turn it on when I am done? Like that?
No math teacher huh! Engineer? haha


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

Again, you can still be detected. However, cookies cannot be placed on your computer.
To disable cookies (I forget how to disable Javascript...check www.microsoft.com):
Tools >> Internet Options >> Privacy >> Advanced

Check the "Override automatic cookie handling" box
Select "Block" for both options

If you really want to browse anonymously(sp?) browse through a proxy.
-www.proxify.net
-www.anonymouse.org
-www.hidemyass.com


----------



## MaryBeth (Aug 17, 2003)

Hummm that is not what I am after then. See my son has a site on the internet. He has it set up so you have to sign in to enter. Well, people are entering and commenting without being detected. So that is why my question. If you can still be detected by disabling java script, then that is not how they are doing it! hummm To use one of the ones you mentioned it would not let them enter because he has it so they have to sign on to enter. They are doing somethign so that the site does not see them at all. Any ideas?


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

To disable Javascript:
Tools >> Internet Options >> Security>> Custom Level
Go down to the scripting category.
Disable all of them if you like. The specific one you don't want is the Active Scripting. The rest is still Javascript but for different purposes.


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

We posted at the same time before.

Using Javascript to password protect a site is not good. There are many ways to go around it, from looking at the source code to disable the script.

He should use php or some other server-side scripting that is not viewable by the user.

What is the site?


----------



## MaryBeth (Aug 17, 2003)

What is php?
The site is XANGA
Do you know of it?


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

php is a programming language that runs purely on the server that its hosted on. The user cannot see it.

Your son made XANGA???????? or does he have a page on it?
If he created xanga.....wow


----------



## MaryBeth (Aug 17, 2003)

haha no, he did not create it! he can't even figure this out is why i am trying to find info for him. he just has a page on it. 

so that php would track people for him? what about if they got their java script disabled?


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

I have a solution. Forget all of this.
Have him sign up at www.statcounter.com
It is free and he can use an invisible counter to see the number of hits he gets, as well as the location, IP address, browser, OS, resolution, and the page they came from. It is very complete and very free.


----------



## MaryBeth (Aug 17, 2003)

Wow~! Thank you so much! That will work!
Thank you for all your help and patience with me.


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

No problem.


----------



## MaryBeth (Aug 17, 2003)

Covert, you still here? What does this mean? Make sure you insert it after the tag and before the tag.
Am I suppose to write before I copy the junk in? lol


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

No. For your purposes this means nothing.

If I was making a webpage, the structure goes (ignore parentheses):
(starts the code)
(includes site information and title)
(ends the head area)
(the main site)
(ends the main site)
(signifies the end of coding)

It is just telling you to put the code in the actual site.


----------



## MaryBeth (Aug 17, 2003)

Well, it is saying opent he web page with notepad or something, "must be opened in 'text mode'". What's that mean? How do I open his xanga page with notepad?


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

You don't have to. Wherever you put the code in the xanga page (i'm not familiar with it), put the code given.


----------



## MaryBeth (Aug 17, 2003)

Ok, I did. Still not working. Why is it nothing with computers works like you think it will! Hummm even a question a math teacher can't answer! hee hee


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

Where does he put code in the xanga page? You may have to customize the scripts a bit (by checking options whenever you create it). Then, just paste the script in wherever he normally enters code.


----------



## MaryBeth (Aug 17, 2003)

I have put it in, took it out. Put it back in! Can't get the darn thing to work. I must be missing something small. I'll just keep at it till I find it! 0_o


----------



## MaryBeth (Aug 17, 2003)

It is put in the "look and feel" of his xanga. If that helps any.


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

So you got it working?


----------



## MaryBeth (Aug 17, 2003)

No! :down: Bla


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

Does Xanga enable HTML, or enable you to edit the HTML by any chance? If not I don't think it is possible to insert the tracker on your sons site.


----------



## MaryBeth (Aug 17, 2003)

I think it is more the questions I answered. I mite have answered wrong. Like one was is the site in frames. It had a helpful hint there that most aren't. So I replied no... maybe it does though! 
Thanks Knight. You are right about one thing for sure, I DO have a lot to learn! lol


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Javascript code goes in the "Website Stats" box here:
http://edit.xanga.com/claf.aspx

But a statcounter isn't going to fix the problem with his comments. Visitors have to sign into xanga to post comments, are you saying he's getting anonymous comments on his entries?


----------



## MaryBeth (Aug 17, 2003)

He has it set up so they have to sign in to even read his xanga. He has what they call 'got em' on there too that is suppose to trace everyone that comes to his site. Well, got em says no new visitors and yet he is getting comments! So they are getting past the sign in plus not leaving any trace. 
Yes, that is where I put it in the webstats box. 
Thanks Brendan


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Are these comments on his regular posts or on a shoutbox?


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

MaryBeth said:


> He has it set up so they have to sign in to even read his xanga. He has what they call 'got em' on there too that is suppose to trace everyone that comes to his site. Well, got em says no new visitors and yet he is getting comments! So they are getting past the sign in plus not leaving any trace.
> Yes, that is where I put it in the webstats box.
> Thanks Brendan


I think it would be best to contact Xanga and let them know about that, it might be a glitch, or a mistake on your part, or just some misunderstanding. Who knows, but they should be the ones of most help to you.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Do these comments not have the author's xanga username at the end?


----------



## MaryBeth (Aug 17, 2003)

Xanga and Got em have been contacted more times than I like to think. No help!
Yes, the comments have the authors username at the end. They are on regular posts, not shout boxes. haha did I miss anything?
What do you think now? Any ideas?


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

If it says their username I don't understand the problem. What do you mean by "anonymous comments"?

If he wants to block certain users from commenting he can go here:
http://www.xanga.com/Private/blockusers.aspx

If he only wants to allow certain users to comment he can add them to his Protected List:
http://help.xanga.com/howdoiaddsomeonetopplist.htm
Then mark his entries as "Protected"


----------



## MaryBeth (Aug 17, 2003)

Okay, I didn't explain it right. The comment are't anonymous, but the ones that do not comment are, see? 
It's ok, his xanga is not worth all this. I have done all I could and can't figure it out. You know what hurts, is those kids know more than we do. haha They are getting past everything without a trace of them being there. Unless they want you to know they were there!
Thanks again for all your help and patience.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

I see, you are trying to get the names of people that view his xanga even if they don't comment? There's really no reliable way to do that, people will always be able to get around it.


----------



## MaryBeth (Aug 17, 2003)

Do you think they are turning off their java script to do that?


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Probably.


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

That is most likely what they are doing. I don't know the exact method xanga uses to track it.


----------



## Shamou (Oct 17, 2005)

* covert215*... I am very impressed by the way you supplied info in this situation... :up:


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

Gracias señor. Ustedes muy inteligente tambien. ¿Hablas español o no tengo sentido?


----------



## Shamou (Oct 17, 2005)

covert215 said:


> Gracias señor. Ustedes muy inteligente tambien. ¿Hablas español o no tengo sentido?


Je ne comprends pas l'Espagnole mais vous-êtes le bienvenue quand-même...


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

Shamou said:


> Je ne comprends pas l'Espagnole mais vous-êtes le bienvenue quand-même...


I needed a translator for that one. I said "Thank you, sir. You are very inteligent as well. Do you speak Spanish or am I not making sense?"


----------



## Shamou (Oct 17, 2005)

covert215 said:


> I needed a translator for that one. I said "Thank you, sir. You are very inteligent as well. Do you speak Spanish or am I not making sense?"


My reply was. "I do not speak Spanish, but, you are most welcome." ...because I could understand the word gracias...


----------



## MaryBeth (Aug 17, 2003)

Now I am Italian and understand a bit of that. No spanish though!  

Ok, so if they turn of Java Script they arent' leaving a trace of an ip address, nothing? Is it as simple as turning it on and off to browse the internet?


----------



## gyrgrls (Nov 22, 2004)

covert215 said:


> No. For your purposes this means nothing.
> 
> If I was making a webpage, the structure goes (ignore parentheses):
> (starts the code)
> ...


It's not valid HTML form.
If you leave out 
between the head tags, many browsers will break.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

What browsers would break if you leave out the title?


----------



## gyrgrls (Nov 22, 2004)

Certain Netscape browsers did, if I recall correctly.
I found out, when I accidentally left the title tags out of a page.
It wouldn't load.
I haven't "tested" it recently. 

http://www.w3.org/TR/html401/struct/global.html


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

I haven't seen that, doubt if it occurs in current versions of any browser.


----------



## gyrgrls (Nov 22, 2004)

Interesting:

Firefox 1.5.0.4 inserts the string "windows free form" (without the quotes) 
into the title bar when the tags are absent...

but only on certain pages. I've munged a few files by deleting everything between 
the head tags, except for javascript. If I take that out as well, it goes away, and the 
title bar just says "Mozilla Firefox".


----------



## Uriel-TOF (Mar 18, 2006)

I'm drinking a cup of java right now. The caffene works very well!


----------



## gyrgrls (Nov 22, 2004)

It's an A1a blocker.

My doctor told me to lay off.

Hypertension.

But cutting alcohol really worked wonders, and my BP is down,
so I can still enjoy my French Press brewed cup of Joe.   :up: 

I'll be surprised if this thread doesn't get either closed or moved, now.


----------



## MaryBeth (Aug 17, 2003)

haha I got shut down once for this very thing. hahaha Maybe they won't see this one! hahahaha


----------



## MaryBeth (Aug 17, 2003)

But, someone could tell me how to shut my java script off.....or did they already? hummmm 0_o


----------



## gyrgrls (Nov 22, 2004)

MaryBeth said:


> But, someone could tell me how to shut my java script off.....or did they already? hummmm 0_o


But the thread is marked "solved".


----------



## MaryBeth (Aug 17, 2003)

Well, I marked it solved when I thought downloading that site would work. It should have worked, but I couldn't get it to. Hence, the more questions.


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

I put instructions in a while back.


----------

